# Tips and tricks for sub-10 on pyraminx?



## ArniKing2001 (Feb 20, 2015)

hello everyone, i'm a beginner pyraminx solver and average about 11-15 seconds with LBL. the problem is, i just can't seem to get sub-10 with LBL. i try to form an X-layer (like an X-cross on the 3x3) and try to get my last layer done in about 2-3 seconds with recognition. any other useful tips i can work on to get sub-10. thanks in advance for all useful replies!


----------



## PixelWizard (Feb 20, 2015)

X Simple Steps to get Sub-10 on Pyraminx
------------
1. Learn the Keyhole-Method here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_CvrT5NFWY
2. Make 20-50 timed solves each day for 1 week
3. You are now Sub-10 (at least)


----------

